# Telling DD about new sibling



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning all
As you'll all know by now we are very excited about being matched with new baby girl  

Our plan is to tell our parents next weekend (Mothers Day), but we feel that DD should not be the last one to find out.
We'd love to be able to tell her about getting a baby sister while we're away this week, and show her the pictures.
Hopefully, she can digest as much as she wants to at this stage, and we plan not to mention it again really until she brings it up.
I just didnt want her in the dark about things, when the house fills up with exciteable people next Sunday!

I want to get the balance right. But also worried that I might be telling her too early?

Any advice please

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ever

No one knows your DD better than you yourself! 

We did exactly the same with our DS over telling him about his new sister.  

We'd been bitten badly after our experience with concurrency & did not want to get his hopes up again only for them to be dashed so we told him about our new DD after we knew for certain this was going a head.

You now know this is happening & I think any time now is the right time to be telling her.

Am I right in thinking she is about 3/4 years of age

Our DS was 7 when we told him about our DD & we told him he was the first to be told out of everyone which was only right & he burst out crying!  Tears of joy!!

I think you telling your family on Mothers day is a wonderful idea and I bet there is not a dry eye in the house when they find out.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

hi Andrea

Yes, dd is 4 now.

Im going to ring sw before we leave in morning, to check everything definately happening! No reason why it wouldn't be I suppose, but you know when you can't quite believe it!!
I keep thinking if the childs sw made a mistake, and got the wrong couple!!  

I'm hoping it's the natural anxieties of a match. Last time, there was only us, so no mistake, this competitive thing has screwed me up somewhat!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

AH Ever.............YOU are the ones for this little girl and they haven't made a mistake, you'll be fine!!

Your DD may have a very good understanding of what is happening already as they are bright little sparks at this age and pick up on everything!!

You could may be drop it into conversation with DD when the opportunity arises.  For instant you might see some one with similar pram to yourselves or DD may be pushing her own little dolls pram & you could say " Would you like to help Mummy/Daddy push your little sister in her pram when she comes to live with us?"  This then opens the door for her to ask questions & hopefully she'll ask the important one of when will that be & you can go from there!

ENJOY!!
love
Andrea
xx


----------

